# spring/clearance ?



## talonhand (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok, heres the deal, I want to get the Eibach pro-kit springs to lower my car, 1" front .8" rear. I also want to put some 18" rims/tires. Will 265's fit it they are 40 or 35 series? I am also going to get Hotchkis fr and rr sway bars.


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

i think them springs only work with 17 in stock wheels.good luck


----------

